
Raising a child without disclosing its gender - kareemm
http://www.parentcentral.ca/parent/babiespregnancy/babies/article/995112--parents-keep-child-s-gender-secret
======
ColinWright
I submitted this yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2576144>

No comments, no upvotes.

